# Air America



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I read this and thought I should share it
Air America is in trouble. Tonight on the O'Reilly Factor we'll hear that Air American may well be on it's last legs financially. Seriously, I think that this is a bad thing.

Here is a liberal talk radio network that used money pilfered from a Boys and Girls Club in New York City to begin operations. Now they have to beg for money over the Internet to stay afloat? I thought they were doing so well! I thought the ratings were so sensational! Isn't that what we've been hearing from the mainstream media?

Why is the impending collapse of Air America a bad thing? Because I absolutely drop-dead guarantee you that if Air America fails it will only be a matter of days, perhaps weeks, before Democrats in congress start talking about resurrecting the Fairness Doctrine. Bear in mind, there is nothing "fair" about the Fairness Doctrine. It is nothing more than a ploy to shut down opinions on talk radio. As long as there is a liberal talk radio network out there It's hard for the left to scream that they aren't being heard, that the right controls talk radio. Let Air America fail and it will suddenly be the fault of right-wing "hate" radio. Air America provides needed cover for the rest of talk radio, and it must be preserved.

Here is a link that Air America has posted for donations. I, for one, am going to pledge some money to keep Air America afloat. I'm doing this to preserve the free and open talk radio format. I'm also doing this so that no more Boys and Girls Clubs will be looted. :eyeroll: So ... hold your nose and dive on in!

https://secure.airamericaradio.com/

Liberals what great entertainment :lol: SEnd them a donation its in the countries best interest


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Bob,
Is this the old saying 'keep your friends close, keep you enemies closer" or something like that. :lol: :lol: :lol: Who said that anyway???


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm certainly more liberal than some here and even I admit Air America sucks! I tried listening to it and couldn't take 5 minutes of it. When it comes to people crying about the media being dominated by those on the left or right lets remember there are more than two crying babies in the room. Its not good for us as regular Jo's to have an all conservative radio market or an all liberal tv market. But then again I have never heard any conservative cry baby whine about how liberal the media is, no that couldn't have ever happened, could it? 

TC


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Whenever I hear "far left" or "far right" I get kind of scared because those kinds of people are scary if you ask me!! That's why people who only spout the party line are scary too. Very few issues are "black and white" but "far left and far right" don't have room for "grey." Sounds pretty "extremist" to me and that is Scary!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

zogman said:


> Bob,
> Is this the old saying 'keep your friends close, keep you enemies closer" or something like that. :lol: :lol: :lol: Who said that anyway???


Don Vito Corleone


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Unfortunately liberal talk radio can't stand the scrutiny of logical callers liberalism is big hearted with good goals its their path to the goals that falls short. I like listening to them though and they are not always wrong just usaully :lol:

I hope Air america succeeds but it probably won't they actually have to pay stations to carry their program in many markets, thats no way to make money...


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I liken Air America to the Bill Maher show. If you have a conservative bent, a lot of the content will twist your tail. If you persist and really listen to what is being said, you can gain a lot of knowledge (keep your enemies closer). I have to admit, I always have loved Al Franken's brand of humor. He wrote or co-wrote some of the funniest stuff to ever air on Saturday Night Live. I think that Janine Garafalo is going to get seriously into politics sometime in the future, and will become a force to be reckoned with. I will not, however, donate any funds to keep either of them on the air. Good on ya, Bob, if you have that kind of disposable income. I'm still trying to find the money to fix the son's pickup after the deer vs vehicle incident last weekend. Burl


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I guess if you look at it like this Air America is ok.

When they have good ideas they serve the nation. When they have wacko ideas they serve the opposition. Nothing like a nut (do you think there are any of those among us?)on either side to make everyone look goofy.



> But then again I have never heard any conservative cry baby whine about how liberal the media is, no that couldn't have ever happened, could it?


Hey, TC Waaahhhh. Yup, I whine about that. Raise my hand - guilty. But then they were 98 percent liberal, but it's changing.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If Air America fails when , not if, when the democrats regain power they will try to resurrect the "Fairness doctrine" which is anything but fair ( don't you love how washington comes up with these names which obviscate their motive, like "earmarks" instead of vote buying pork) to shut down talk radio. And there are plenty of republicans in congress that secretly wish the light of their activites wasn't scrutinizd by talk radio.

http://www.museum.tv/archives/etv/F/htm ... ssdoct.htm

politicians on both sides really fear talk radio and thats a good thing for us


----------

